# Seat belt warning



## no8080 (Oct 6, 2004)

Can anyone tell me whether the E39 has seatbelt warnings? I think there should be an gong sound until you put your seatbelt on. The light on the dash comes on when I start the car, and goes out after a few seconds, even if I don't put my seatbelt on.

My dealer is telling me it should not. But I don't think he is being trueful.

My car is a UK spec model, if this helps or makes a difference.


----------

